

Paul Carr Should Die - gursikh
http://www.slashgear.com/paul-carr-should-die-0396364/

======
sgfsdgs
Wanting to live forever is a childish fantasy, it's the big brother of wanting
to eat nothing but chocolate. Grow up, already.

~~~
barrkel
It's very hard to make a proper judgement on this without knowing what will
happen in the future, beyond your natural lifespan. If the mental and physical
limitations of age are eventually transcended, and one's peers are still
alive, I wouldn't be willing to bet against it being worthwhile.

Interesting article: it seems seeing all your peers die off is perhaps the
hardest thing about living longer:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/theobserver/2010/aug/08/alex-
horne...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/theobserver/2010/aug/08/alex-horne-
longevity-centenarian-oldest-man-world-record)

Ridicule isn't much of an argument, though.

